# Question for those of you who have taken the H.I.M Online exam



## CarolLR (Sep 4, 2008)

I am about to sit down and do the exam this morning.  

I see on the Outpatient Exam they are asking for the "Principal Proc" and then they ask for the "CPT-4" code?  I don't mean to sound niave but are they asking me to write out the verbage for the procedure when they already have listed it just above?  Or, do you think they are asking for "Principal Proc" as the primary CPT and then "CPT-4 Code" as a secondary procedure, if applicable?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Sep 5, 2008)

*Principal Procedure*

It sounds like they are asking for the facility ICD-9 procedural codes.


----------

